# Hawaii reviews for October 2012



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

Hawaii reviews for October 2012


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Alii Kai II Resort, Kauai, 9/8/12*

*New Review *


Alii Kai II Resort 
Reviewer: Richard Allen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Kahana Villa Vacation Club, Maui, 10/7/12*

*New Review *


Kahana Villa Vacation Club 
Reviewer: Peter Chin​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Waikiki Beach Walk , Oahu, 8/12/12*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Ka'anapali Beach Club, Maui, 10/1/12*

*New Review *


Ka'anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer: Kathleen Matthews​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 8/24/12*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer: Richard Allen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 8, 2012)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 9/1/12*

*New Review *


 Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer: Richard Allen​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

